# Milo wanted to drop in and say hi



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello Aunties,

I wanted to drop in and say hi to all my aunties here on spoiledmatese. As some of you know, my mommy cut Mimi's hair and showed you her new hair cut. Well...Mommy decided to not cut my hair because she misses Mimi's long hair. So while she is enjoying her short cut, I have to still live with my long hair.

I have pretty bad tear stains right now because of my seasonal allergies but my mommy washes my face frequently so hopefully it will get better. I love my mommy because she does her best to take good care of us. 

Can you believe that it's been almost a year since my mommy adopted us? I am happy to live here with my mommy.

Anyways, here are couple of pics that mommy took of me tonight in my favorite place. I love be on top of the glass because it's nice and cold. You guys have a wonderful Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Milo you are SOOOO cute!!!!!I love your long hair,and look how good that you pose for your picture!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a handsome guy you are Milo!!!!! I am sure you & your sis both are so happy to be w/your mommy! She does take care of you & it shows!
Kisses to you and your sissy.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Adorable!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Milo, you are soooooo adorable!!! I love you long hair and can see why your mommy doesn't want to cut it. Have a fun weekend!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Milo, you are super gorgeous. Your hair looks great long. Your mommy is lucky to have you and MiMi....your both precious!! :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Milo is so beautiful!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Milo is simply adorable! He looks great with his long hair . :wub: good job to mommy for taking such loving care of you Milo and, your sis, Mimi


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Milo is just too beautiful for words.* I can't help it, I think full coat is the most beautiful look. I gave my MiMi a town and country cut in April, but I haven't trimmed her since...I want it to grow long again. I don't mind the daily brushing and extra care, my problem is that sometimes life interferes with daily brushing, and then you have a tangled disaster. 

Did you post pictures of Mimi with her haircut?


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

SOOO CUTE but may I ask how you wash their faces? Do you use normal shampoo?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Milo is super cute :wub2: :wub2: such a lovely face. Poor you Milo, maybe Mummy will take the scissors out for summer next year  you will be happy to have your nice warm coat for the winter though.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Milo's so handsome.:wub::wub: I'd love to see the two of them together in a photo. The long and the short of it


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He is so cute! I love his face - so adorable!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh Milo you are SOOOO cute!!!!!I love your long hair,and look how good that you pose for your picture!!!


*Thank you. He is pretty good with the stay command and Milo is very obedient so he is easy to take pictures.*



edelweiss said:


> What a handsome guy you are Milo!!!!! I am sure you & your sis both are so happy to be w/your mommy! She does take care of you & it shows!
> Kisses to you and your sissy.


*Thank you. I am very happy to have my two furbabies in my life! Even if I had a bad day, when I come home to these babies it brightens up my day!*



cyndrae said:


> Adorable!!


*Thank you. *



MoonDog said:


> Milo, you are soooooo adorable!!! I love you long hair and can see why your mommy doesn't want to cut it. Have a fun weekend!


*Thank you. I sort of regret cutting Mimi's hair and so I am most likely going to grow hers out again. *



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Milo, you are super gorgeous. Your hair looks great long. Your mommy is lucky to have you and MiMi....your both precious!! :wub:


*Thank you. I sure do feel lucky to have them both.*



donnad said:


> Milo is so beautiful!


*Thank you.*



hoaloha said:


> Milo is simply adorable! He looks great with his long hair . :wub: good job to mommy for taking such loving care of you Milo and, your sis, Mimi


*Thank you. I try but definitely there is room for improvement. His hair is not very full because I end up taking out so much hair everytime I brush him. I am thinking that I should get ice on ice to use while I am brushing him out.*



Sylie said:


> *Milo is just too beautiful for words.* I can't help it, I think full coat is the most beautiful look. I gave my MiMi a town and country cut in April, but I haven't trimmed her since...I want it to grow long again. I don't mind the daily brushing and extra care, my problem is that sometimes life interferes with daily brushing, and then you have a tangled disaster.
> 
> Did you post pictures of Mimi with her haircut?


*Thank you. It was the thread that I put up asking people's oppinion about which looks better...long hair or short hair and majority said short hair. It is the first time I cut one of my dog's hair myself and Mimi's hair ended up being shorter than I planned on. It was difficult to make her hair even so when I attempted to even it out, it became shorter and shorter. Here are her pictures again...*

*Short Hair:*
*







*

*Long Hair: *
*







*



nicolen412 said:


> SOOO CUTE but may I ask how you wash their faces? Do you use normal shampoo?


*Thank you. I use spa lavish to wash their hair. He has been having lots of tear stains lately so I just started using Eye Envy couple of days ago. It seems to be helping but the tear stains are not completely gone.*



silverhaven said:


> Milo is super cute :wub2: :wub2: such a lovely face. Poor you Milo, maybe Mummy will take the scissors out for summer next year  you will be happy to have your nice warm coat for the winter though.


*Thank you. I probably cut his hair at some point but hopefully, it won't be as short as Mimi's hair.*



Snowbody said:


> Milo's so handsome.:wub::wub: I'd love to see the two of them together in a photo. The long and the short of it


*Thank you. I will work on taking some pictures of them together and create another thread soon. *



Orla said:


> He is so cute! I love his face - so adorable!


*Thank you.*


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Milo you look adorable as always and I love MiMi's short hair as well.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Milo looks great. Love his coat. He's so cute. A year -- almost a year. It's hard to believe. Seems like just yesterday when I was looking at their adorable puppy pictures. 

Need to see more pictures of Mimi too.  Lover her short cut.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

OMG!!! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

I think Mimi's haircut is really cute, but I love her hair either way. I remember when I cut Harlow's shorter it ended up about the same length as Mimi's once I stopped trying to even it out. I think the change takes getting used to, and in the meantime you're bound to miss the long hair. Milo always looks adorable, too, They are so cute together, no matter how long either one's hair is!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

So glad that you are happy with your new mommy. It looks like she provides the best for you and your sister. Thanks for sharing the pretty pictures. :wub:

*Dis are Sassy, I weared wong, wong hairs for seben hole yeawers. Den mommy cutted a wot ob it off and we boff happy girwirls 'bout my hair des days.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Milo looks gorgeous with his long hair:wub: but Mimi looks absolutely adorable with her short cut:wub::wub:. I think she looks like a very young puppy with it. That is the long and the short of it.:thumbsup:


----------

